# fave bands?



## jbsgirl1423

hey whos ur top three bands?

mine are:
1. one republic

2. the kooks

3.paramore


----------



## Katie

I don't really like bands, but I do like these artists:

Kate Nash
Saving Jane 
MIA
The Strange Familiar


----------



## Gnarly

I like Kate Nash too!!

I think my favorite bands are, 

Between the Buried and Me
Minus the Bear
The flaming Lips
At the Drive-in
Ted Leo & the Pharmacists

well, right now anyway, my favorites are always changing.


----------



## Manics Girl

Hmm, my favorite band atm would be Coheed and Cambria.. I can't really think of anything else I listen to.. Lol.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Oh man, I have SO many favorite bands, mostly rock/metal (but not all). I guess some of my favorites would be:

-Disturbed
-Relient K
-Metallica
-Jason Mraz (not a band, but he's still amazing)
-The Almost
-Bullet For My Valentine
-Escape The Fate
-Paramore
-Red Jumpsuit Apparatus
-Secondhand Serenade
-Three Days Grace

I know thats a lot but its hard for me to decide on a favorite lol :lol:


----------



## iamdbf

fallout boy and linkin park are up there... besides that all i can think of i like are one person things.


----------



## lilhoglet

Gym Class Heroes, Paramore, and Fall Out Boy


----------



## Hathery

I like...

-Sean Na Na
-Teenage Fanclub
-the Velvet Teen
-matt pond PA
-Ash
-Travis
-Maria Mena


----------



## Gnarly

Hathery the velvet teen!! God Lord I love you. 

Okay, so I would like to add:

The Unicorns
Belle & Sebastian
The Decemberists
Modest Mouse
Bad Brains. 
Folly

I feel so put on the spot when people ask me my fav. bands.


----------



## Hathery

Gnarly said:


> Hathery the velvet teen!! God Lord I love you.
> 
> Okay, so I would like to add:
> 
> The Unicorns
> Belle & Sebastian
> The Decemberists
> Modest Mouse
> Bad Brains.
> Folly
> 
> I feel so put on the spot when people ask me my fav. bands.


Wow, another person who has heard of the Velvet Teen? That's awesome!


----------



## Gnarly

I know! I got so excited when I saw your post.


----------



## iamdbf

oh ya i forgot: panic! at the disco


----------



## Vortex

mostly metal/rock for me, but i pretty much love it all, some of my favs would have to be...



disturbed,
Korn,
Five finger death punch,
three days grace,
linkin park,
trapt,
paramore,
FlyLeaf,

and a whole lot more!!! but theres way too much to type  its s hard to pick.


----------



## r_k_chic47

I totally agree with you, Vortex!


----------



## Miss_Recluse

Here it is, 

*Wilco 
*Brighteyes 
*Elvis Perkins
*Betta band
*Deer Tick 
*Ryan Adams
*My Brightest Diamond 
*The Decemberist 
*Built to Spill 
*Smog 
*Kinks
*Damien Rice

WAY TO MANY TO LIST

Ps, Anyone up for Snail mailing Mixes?


----------



## Chewy

Hmmmm some of my favorite bands/artists are:
Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Coldplay 
Newton Faulkner
Evanescense
Life House
Creed
Cobra Starship
Paramore
Thriving Ivory
Jason Mraz
My Chemical Romance
Sum 41
Fly Leaf
Linkin Park
Papa Roach
Hawk Nelson
Mayday Parade
Fall Out Boy 
SimplePlan 
3 Doors Down
The All American Rejects
The Ting Tings
Matchbox 20
Nickelback
Matt Nathanson
Trapt
Hootie and The Blowfish
We The Kings
Weezer
Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


And the list goes on and on and on... lol


----------



## sagesmommy

Hello people Did anyone mention NIN (nine inch nails) OR PINK FLOYD??????


----------



## sagesmommy

OH Shiny toy guns ...also


----------



## Hedge hogs rule

pink floyd
ac/dc
metallica
nirvana
red hot chilli peppers
insane clown possie
creed
lots more just cant think now and i gots ta go?!?! :shock:


----------



## h_EDGE_hog

I'vr probably heard 6 of all the bands people posted... :roll:. 

1. SIMPLE PLAN!!!!!
2.Evanesance
3. Second Hand Serenade ( I only like one song of their's though...)
4.Barlow Girl


----------



## laurennicole

I like:
1.The Ting Tings 
2. Taylor Swift
3.Leona Lewis
4.Miley Cyrus


----------



## MintyDuhh

My favorite band ever would probably be Armor for Sleep. 83
Then comes Goo Goo Dolls, (OLD) Linkin Park (Not this new crap they're coming out with. D=), Jonas Brothers (Yes, I like my Disney music), and various rock/alternative/metal artists like Ozzy Osbourne, Aerosmith, The Beatles, etc. etc. 83
I have a wide range in music tastes, just none that really expand to country or rap. D=


----------



## LizardGirl

> I have a wide range in music tastes, just none that really expand to country or rap. D=


Same here!


----------



## Vortex

heres my updated list, lol


disturbed,
Framing hanley. (the lead singer is soo hot!) haha sorry bout that :lol: 
Korn,
metallica
Five finger death punch,
three days grace,
linkin park,
trapt,
paramore,
FlyLeaf,
Slipknot,
My Chemical Romance
one republic

and alot more haha, im a Music freek, i dont think there is a time that im not listening to music!  
but i also have a wide range of taste for music, just not country and really really slow old songs, :lol:


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

I have a plethora of favorite bands. You can almost list any genre and I have a few favorites from each. I'm mainly into anything that is artistic and original, but I know that a lot of the hardcore bands I like aren't that original. I guess I'll try to come up with a quick list...

Radiohead
Explosions in the Sky
Godspeed! You Black Emperor
Norma Jean
Zao
The Chariot
As I Lay Dying
Modest Mouse
James Taylor
Otis Redding
Interpol
meWithoutYou
90s Alt-Rock
70s/80s Punk
80s/90s/Present Hardcore
Folk
Outlaw Country

I told you this was difficult.


----------



## Gnarly

Wow, Dustin, you've got some good picks there 

I'm loving the Godspeed!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

Being the Southern Country girl that I am, my favs are:

Kenny Chesney
** among various other Country artist.

Any & all 80's music.
** I was obsessed with BOY GEORGE and Culture Club!

Good ole' Southern Rock music!
My all time favorite band is *The Eagles *
** been to 3 concerts in the past 10+ years.


----------



## Du5tin Nea1

Gnarly said:


> Wow, Dustin, you've got some good picks there
> 
> I'm loving the Godspeed!


Yeah, GYBE really speaks to me!

"Blaise Bailey Finnegan III" is my favorite song, followed by "Dead Flag Blues."

"You grabbed my hand, 
And we fell into it."


----------



## fivekilometer22

I am pretty addicted to the following:

- The Arcade Fire
- Mastodon
- The Killers
- Muse
- Coldplay
- Iron Maiden

Those are pretty much a very small sample of what I listen to!


----------



## fivekilometer22

Gnarly said:


> Wow, Dustin, you've got some good picks there
> 
> I'm loving the Godspeed!


yes! me too! i was hooked when they rocked the soundtrack for 28 Days Later

woohoo


----------



## roxy

in no particular order ....
-slayer
-nin
-nirvana
-iron maiden
-pantera
-black sabbath
-tool
-white zombie
-opeth
-machine head
-lamb of god
- social distortion
-queens of the stone age
-danzig
-alexisonfire
- motorhead
-megadeth
-metallica
i can keep goin but im sure you get the idea. 
and just to mix it up a little, i absolutly adore fiona apple !


----------



## r_k_chic47

It's nice to see there are still some rocker girls out there like me


----------



## numothehedgehog

AFI
the used
tokio hotel
my chemical romance
skillet (thanks to kimberly)  
Panic at the disco
Recently cold play has loads of songs that bring meaning to me!
Cinema Bizarre
Simply D4rk
George (He has a AMAZING voice)
Blaqk audio
Hawthorne Heights
A day to remember
Escape the fate
If I think of more I will post them :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

Ok, here's my revised list (Sorry it's so long):

-Disturbed
-Metallica
-Silent Civlian
-Red
-Escape The Fate
-The Almost
-Mudvayne
-Slipknot
-Three Days Grace
-Jason Mraz
-MCR
-Avenged Sevenfold
-Papa Roach
-Hinder
-Buckcherry
-Lil' Wayne
-Andy McKee
-Breaking Benjamin
-Chevelle
-Fall Out Boy
-Hoobastank
-Nickelback
-Theory of a Deadman
-Rob Zombie
-Shinedown
-The Used

EDIT: -KoRn (forgot that one!  )


----------



## roxy

sweet


----------



## Vortex

wow r_k_chic47 thats like same as me! go us rock girls!! :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy

Simon and Garfunkel!! i dont know if i spelled that right but good non the less!


----------



## schlarmanm1

Led Zepplin all the way followed by the greatest man to ever pick up a guater Jimi Hendrix no one has ever played better than him he is a ROCK GOD. Other than that just about all classic rock and i sadly like old rap from the early 90's The crap they play today is not rap i call that POP another words songs that will be forgoten in a years time. No one remembers the songs that were popular last year.


----------



## HedgieIsabella

- Guns 'n Roses
- Ozzy Osbourne 
- AC/DC
- Thin Lizzy

and a few random songs by sting/ the police

and we can't forget "never gunna give you up" by Rick Astley  

ah, i wish i grew up in the 80's


----------



## Kean

mine are

billy talent
shiloh
greenday
the old avril lavigne(when she was a tomboy)
and other various songs from bands
:mrgreen:


----------



## drpepperheather

Since I don't have a hedgehog yet I can really only reply to the off-topic posts, lol! 
So, here are some of my all-time-favorite bands:

*Flogging Molly
*Less than Jake
*Dropkick Murphys
*Reel Big Fish
*Goldfinger


----------



## Sara&Marshal

Cant believe I havn't seen this one mentioned yet but my all time fave is:
-The Misfits (Danzig and Graves era..No Jerry Only Bullsh*t)
Then some others I love are:
-Children of Bodom
-Michale Graves(solo)
-Social Distortion
-Sublime
-Bob Marley
-Cradle of Filth
-The Distillers
-Transplants
-Pink Floyd
-Murderdolls
-Eazy E
-Tech N9ne
-The Cranberries
and a whooollleee lot more.


----------



## numothehedgehog

*KILL HANNAH IS AMAZING*


----------



## ana

Gnarly said:


> I like Kate Nash too!!
> 
> I think my favorite bands are,
> 
> Between the Buried and Me
> Minus the Bear
> The flaming Lips
> At the Drive-in
> Ted Leo & the Pharmacists
> 
> well, right now anyway, my favorites are always changing.





Gnarly said:


> Hathery the velvet teen!! God Lord I love you.
> 
> Okay, so I would like to add:
> 
> The Unicorns
> Belle & Sebastian
> The Decemberists
> Modest Mouse
> Bad Brains.
> Folly
> 
> I feel so put on the spot when people ask me my fav. bands.


You have nice taste! 

Never heard of that first one or Folly, but now I'm going to have to check them out!


----------



## ana

My tastes vary sooo much... I used to have a HUGE list of music I liked too (which now needs updating).

I <3 the 80s...

Right now I'm on one of my James kicks though (just listening to all of their albums on repeat). I recently found The Rosebuds and am digging some of their stuff too... Muse & Depeche Mode are some of my all time favorites, along with a few lesser known bands (i.e. woven, mellowdrone, elysian fields).


----------



## spoogysprouts

wow, i like a lot of different music, and it changes a lot too lol

right now my favs are...

Gym Class Heroes
Atreyu
Paramore
The Spill Canvas
and, as always Andre Nickatina

haha, pretty diverse, no?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks

Well, here I go.

Papa Roach

Linkin Park (Trust me, you do NOT want to say I'm emo.).

Blink 182

Wierd Al

davedays (on youtube lol.)

Well, That's pretty much it


----------



## Lilysmommy

I'm feeling kinda left out...lol. Most of what I listen to is country, which apparently no one else here likes. :roll: I'll listen to just about anything, really, since most of my friends don't like country. I like other bands and such, I just don't know who sings the songs I like, most of them I hear on the radio when riding to classes with my brother. I also love musical and disney movie soundtracks. And I still love Backstreet Boys and 'N Sync! :lol: I miss the 90s.


----------



## Immortalia

Gah, I listen to sooooooooooo many different types of music, though I mostly stick to rock/metal/industrial/ebm but my latest music fixes:

Funker Vogt
Retrosic
Wumpscut
VNV Nation
Oomph!
Heimataerde
Flesh Field
Dismantled
Agonoize
etc etc amongst others...

<3 industrial 

^_^


----------



## BelleHedge

Hmmm.... Im not a huge music [erson, but these are some of my faves...

Fall Out Boy
Panic! At the Disco and,
Paramore


----------



## spoogysprouts

Lilysmommy said:


> I'm feeling kinda left out...lol. Most of what I listen to is country, which apparently no one else here likes. :roll: I'll listen to just about anything, really, since most of my friends don't like country. I like other bands and such, I just don't know who sings the songs I like, most of them I hear on the radio when riding to classes with my brother. I also love musical and disney movie soundtracks. And I still love Backstreet Boys and 'N Sync! :lol: I miss the 90s.


I listen to country too lol. It just depends on my mood what my favs are. I miss the 90s too


----------



## Bizzington

Ooo, this is a tough one. I'd have to say:

1. Senses Fail

2. AFI

3. Paramore

:mrgreen:


----------



## JackJack

lol im with everyone else, its so hard to choose!

1. Alkaline Trio 
2. Evans Blue 
3. Our Lady Peace
4. She Wants Revenge
5. Imogen Heap


----------



## Mattplusness

no particular order.. and wow it's hard to narrow it down to 3..

silverstein
mayday parade
a skylit drive


----------



## Sonic

Coheed an Cambria will forever be my favorite band! I considered naming my hedgie Claudio. :lol: 

Also, Modest mouse, Streetlight Manifesto, and Rise Against.


----------



## sagesmommy

bjork!


----------



## megan4032

Paramore!! <3
Adele


----------



## leopardhedgehog

Kean said:


> mine are
> 
> billy talent
> shiloh
> greenday
> the old avril lavigne(when she was a tomboy)
> and other various songs from bands
> :mrgreen:


I love Avril Lavigne!!!! I would've said I love the old Avril, but her new album, Goodbye Lullabye is really good. (The Best D*** Thing not so much)


----------



## morgan

well, it's always hard for me to choose, but:
- josh turner
- blue oyster cult
- REO speedwagon
- easton corbin
- thriving ivory
- safetysuit
- landon pigg
- chevelle
- led zeppelin
- thin lizzy
- zz top
- kansas
- jason blaine
- gary allan
- elvis
- emerson drive
- dr. hook
- ccr
- david nail
- colt ford
- e-40
- augustana
- foreigner
- the lonely island
- OAR
- ted nugent 

i like a bit of everything. rap, country, rock, classic rock, classical...

edit; wow, just realized how much i put up there... :lol:


----------



## ZoëAnn

I typed my whole list out, tried to post it, internet crashed and I lost everything  
Anyways, my taste is probably a bit different from most people here, since I'm a teenager and all :lol: 
Anyways, I'm going to choose ten, since three is just not enough.
Kimya Dawson
Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros
Florence + The Machine
La Roux
Astronautalis
Tegan and Sara
Lily Allen
Bat For Lashes
The Weepies
The Submarines
And that's all. I don't think anyone has said any of these yet, either.


----------



## brylecc1989

LOL how does one list creed right after insane clown posse?



Hedge hogs rule said:


> pink floyd
> ac/dc
> metallica
> nirvana
> red hot chilli peppers
> insane clown possie
> creed
> lots more just cant think now and i gots ta go?!?! :shock:


----------



## mesyhedgehog

Porcupine Tree

:3


----------



## Jake

its a little hard to pick a fave lol
Nirvana
Shaman's Harvest
Oasis
Metallica
REM
Tool 
Pearl Jam (old stuff)
A Perfect Circle

right now my fave song is
Burning Bright by Shinedown


----------

